# Hieman ongelmia..

## BenZkie

Olen kokonaan uusi linuxin käyttäjä ja kun editoin omaan accoon groupit et saan sille rootin.. ja pistin autologin..  ja sitten boottasin mutta en kun ei ollut  sitte roottina ni koitin login su komennolla ja se valittaa et passu on väärä vaikka en vaihtanut sitä, ja miten pääsee siihen login screeniin KDEssä?  :Smile:  ja antakaas hieman vinkkejä myös, kiitos.

----------

## jounihat

 :Surprised:  Kokonaan uusi Linuxin käyttäjä Gentoolla! No et voi ainakaan sanoa, että menit siitä, mistä aita on matalin.

Hmm, salasana-asiassa en voi auttaa, mutta KDM:ään pääset suoraan K-valikosta (kirjaudu ulos-lopeta istunto). Tuotako tarkoitit?

Vinkkinä voin antaa, että käytä näitä forumeita aina kun tulee ongelmia. Täältä saa ratkaisun yleensä pelkästään etsimällä, ja jos ei muuten, niin ainakin kysymällä. Toiseksi emerge-komento kannattaa opetella hyvin, koska sillä pidetään järjestelmää yllä, ja on älyttömän kätevää, jos sen hallitsee.

----------

## BenZkie

Tiedän että sieltä pääsee, mutta se menee textimodeen.. ja haluisin siihen valikkoon mis valitaa käyttäjä ja pistetään salasana

----------

## jounihat

 *BenZkie wrote:*   

> Tiedän että sieltä pääsee, mutta se menee textimodeen.. ja haluisin siihen valikkoon mis valitaa käyttäjä ja pistetään salasana

 

Jaa. Sen pitäisi kyllä mennä siihen graafiseen KDM:ään. Käynnistyikö graafinen login-ruutu, kun ensimmäisen kerran käynnistit koneen? Käynnistyykö se uudelleenkäynnistyksen yhteydessä?

KDM:n (KDE Display Manager) pitäisi käynnistyä komennolla kdm (yllättäen). Se tulee KDE:n pakettien mukana, ja jos X, eli graafinen ympäristö, ja KDE toimivat, en kyllä näe mitään syytä, miksi KDM:kään ei toimisi. Kokeilepa konsolissa tuota komentoa, ja kerro, mitä ruudulle ilmestyy.

----------

## rihteri

Jos xdm-palvelu on päällä 

```
rc-update add xdm default

/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

 ja /etc/rc.conf :issa lukee DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" , pitäis ton logoutin mennä kyllä siihen salasanascreeniin.

Ja su toimii vain jos käyttäjä on wheel-ryhmässä, tuotako tarkoitit kun sanoit että "editoin omaan accoon groupit et saan sille rootin"? Jos et, koita vaikka roottina 

```
usermod -G wheel,audio,games,users benzkie
```

 Ylläolevassa siis tuo wheel on oleellinen, ja benzkien tilalle vaihdat oikean käyttäjätunnukses. Tämän jälkeen pitää vielä kirjautua ulos jotta groupin vaihto tulee voimaan.

Ja yksi hyvä vinkki on, että käytät KDE:tä ja muita graafisia härpättimiä vain tolla perus-userilla, et rootilla. Se on hyvä tapa joka kannattaa heti opetella - kaikki mikä pitää tehdä roottina, onnistuu kyllä tekstimoodissa.

----------

## BenZkie

jounihat, kyllä se käynnistyi ekan kerran kunnes pistin asetuksista että loggaa suoraan sisään käyttäjälläni.

Ja kun en päässyt enää su komennolla rootiksi, niin aattelin loggaa ulos, no kerran se meni siihen graafiseen login screeniin ja siinä rootin passu toimi, joten ajattelin että nyt se olisi toiminut omallakin, su komennolla mutta, ei toiminut joten aattelin loggaa ulos taas siihen graafiseen loggaus screeniin, mut se heittikin suoraan textimodeen.

rihteri, olen vaihtanut sen displaymanagerin kdm:ksi.

Ja kun en pääse rootiksi niin en saa nettiä toimimaan, tarkoittaako sitä, että pitää asentaa uudestaan?

----------

## jounihat

 *BenZkie wrote:*   

> Ja kun en pääse rootiksi niin en saa nettiä toimimaan, tarkoittaako sitä, että pitää asentaa uudestaan?

 

Älähän hätäile. Linuxissa uudelleenasennus on harvoin paras tai helpoin ratkaisu. Kokeile kirjoittaa "kdm" tekstitilassa. Tuleeko ruudulle valituksia?

----------

## BenZkie

No.. en pääse rootiks ni tulee omalla accolla

"only root wants to run kdm"

----------

## jounihat

 *BenZkie wrote:*   

> No.. en pääse rootiks ni tulee omalla accolla
> 
> "only root wants to run kdm"

 

Ongelma saattaa siis olla oikeuksissa. Katsopa hakemistoa "/usr/kde/3.2/bin/" (jos sinulla on joku vanhempi kde kuin 3.2, se on eri hakemistossa).

Tuolla pitäisi olla sellainen käynnistystiedosto kuin 'kdm'. Sillä pitäisi olla seuraavanlaiset oikeudet: rwxr-xr-x. Onko näin?

Jos ei ole, kokeile käynnistää komentotulkki (sellainen tekstitsydeemi), ja yritä logata sisään roottina (komennolla "su -"). Jos onnistut, muokkaa kdm:n oikeuksia komennolla "chmod 755".

----------

## BenZkie

Ei hätää enää, taidan saada tämän toimimaan..boottaan CDltä ja säädän vähän..

----------

## jounihat

 *BenZkie wrote:*   

> Ei hätää enää, taidan saada tämän toimimaan..boottaan CDltä ja säädän vähän..

 

Juu, sitä olisinkin seuraavaksi ehdottanut.

Uuden käyttäjän kannattaa muuten tsekata Gentoon suomenkielisiä ohjeita, jotka paranevat koko ajan.

http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo-finnish.php

----------

## BenZkie

Sain toimimaan  :Smile:  Mut jos löytyy enemmän vinkkejä ni antaa tulla vaan.

Ois viel yks kysymys.. löytyykö ATin korteille/ajureille jotain opasta ku ei ainaka E-T toiminu vaik latasin ATin ajurit.

----------

## Mikessu

Tuossa on ohje ATIa varten (2.6 kernelille):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105524

Jos genkernelillä teit niin ei varmaankaan tarvi tuota kerneliä kääntää uusiksi kun se tietääkseni kääntää kaikki moduulit. Eli ohjeesta luet tuon XFreen konffauksen ja laitat automaattisesti latautumaan sen fglrx moduulin. Näin sen ainakin _pitäisi_ mennä mutta joskus tulee lisäongelmia. Ja jos tulee niin täältähän foorumiltahan saa apuja.

Jos sinulla on XORG, niin tässä on esimerkki minun konffistani:

http://mikessu.dyndns.org/~mikko/xorg.conf

----------

## qsela

 *BenZkie wrote:*   

> Olen kokonaan uusi linuxin käyttäjä ja kun editoin omaan accoon groupit et saan sille rootin.. ja pistin autologin..  ja sitten boottasin mutta en kun ei ollut  sitte roottina ni koitin login su komennolla ja se valittaa et passu on väärä vaikka en vaihtanut sitä, ja miten pääsee siihen login screeniin KDEssä?  ja antakaas hieman vinkkejä myös, kiitos.

 

Tuohon "passu on väärä" ei tainnut tulla vielä vastausta: lisää roottina haluttu käyttäjätunnus ryhmään "wheel" niin pitäis futata tuo su myös ko käyttäjätunnuksella. 

Sori, olihan tuohon jo vastattu... no anyway....

----------

